# " A+ Certification "



## rgarr (Oct 29, 2005)

*I'm going to get my A+ certification and I wanted to ask those of you that already have this is it better to go to a tech school or college or would you suggest self study. 

Obviously, it would be cheaper to study on your own but I would think that there are advantages to a classroom or a lab?

Also, how long did it take you all to finish the self study and/or school before you took the two exams?

Did you take the hardware and software exam the same day? I realize that there will be different opinions but that will be helpful to me. Thank you all in advance for your help on this!*


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Well I have to confess. I have been in IT for over 25 years. I didn't study for the test. I just went in, took it and passed. Both hardware and software.


----------



## Dirkpitt289 (Aug 26, 2006)

I've found that you should find a course that offers hands on. I;ve come across a lot of people that have the certification but still don't know JACK. There are a of people that can read a book and take a test. Not so many that can actually do the work. 

The same thing with the MCSE Cert. When I first started I was told that is was the Holy Grail of certs. If you had it you could write your own ticket. Then I met a handful over the years and not one knew more then I did. 

I guess what I'm saying take the course that will give you the most so that when you actually have it it means something and more important you know the material.


----------



## SintheticNature (Aug 28, 2006)

I absolutely agree with what Dirkpitt289 said. It's always best to study and take the exam that you feel will benefit you most. But hands-on in my opinion, is the best way to learn. You can take the test, and pass it. Just as anyone who can read can. The real test is when you are out in the field and have to do work. Your knowledge will reflect upon your actions and your ability to do work. I can't tell you how many sys admins I've met that were basically "braindump babies" and took their exams, got certs, and don't know much at all. An employer, as well as any co-worker or other IT professional can tell much about what you know just from talking to you. I'd highly suggest choose what fits you best, read up on it, but also get as much hands-on as possible and then take your exam. That way you are prepared, your confidence is boosted, and you know exactly what you're doing and talking about. I took both in the same day, passed both. They're quite easy exams and actually a bit of fun. I also believe they are recursive now.


----------



## deleted24062011 (Aug 6, 2005)

yep i agree. i took the hardware part of the A+, and i missed it by 30 points. i suck at taking tests, but if you were to throw me in front a pc and tell me its not working i could fix it. i'm better with the hands on stuff. i know a few people who have the A+, but cant tell their head from their butt, so i really don't think that having that paper makes you any smarter.


----------



## SintheticNature (Aug 28, 2006)

aim1crzy said:


> yep i agree. i took the hardware part of the A+, and i missed it by 30 points. i suck at taking tests, but if you were to throw me in front a pc and tell me its not working i could fix it. i'm better with the hands on stuff. i know a few people who have the A+, but cant tell their head from their butt, so i really don't think that having that paper makes you any smarter.


Having the cert doesn't make you any smarter, but it can open doors that might not be opened as easily for someone without it. Thing is, once those doors are open and you are put to the test and actually have to apply the things that you should know in order to have that cert, your knowledge will show. I've seen many people with certs get a job, have to do something that has to do with their skill set that is shown by having that cert, and are completely lost. It makes for a very bad situation to say the least.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

I found the "A+ Complete" book from Sybex to be an excellent source of practical information for the A+ certification exams. It's CompTIA Quality Authorized Curriculum, which means CompTIA has approved the book to be used for studying for the certification.

As for whether you should attend a class or self-study is entirely dependent on your present computer knowledge. If you are fairly knowledgeable with computing you should be fine through self-study. If you have the time and money to attend a class by all means go ahead.

CompTIA is coming out with new A+ exams this third-quarter of 2006 - I recommend you wait until it comes out before writing them. The old exams cover things from Windows 95/98, which is no longer supported by Microsoft (and as a result may no longer be in the new exams). If you have the older certification it is still valid, but you mind as well get the newer one.

It's a good idea to write the hardware and OS exams on separate days to give you a chance to appropriately study the material.

Small Tip: Know your processor sockets and IRQ addresses for the hardware exam.

UPDATE: The A+ certification is more of a 'baseline/foundation' certification than anything else. You will need it to work at any OEM or electronics store/supermarket tech center, which are usually (should be) CompTIA A+ Authorized Service Centers.


----------



## nokwazi (Oct 3, 2006)

I passed my A+ Software and Hardware a few days ago, through self study. What assisted most was the fact that i work with these things on a daily basis, i've been working in the field for two years now. I think its quite crucial that you know what you doing, coz having the cert and knowing zilch would be quite embarassing. If you take the self study route, make sure you have a computer nearby to do practicals of the things you dont understand or know of. So i'd suggest the class route by all means if you dont have the equipment to practice with.


----------



## ITechnician45 (Nov 21, 2005)

*1/2 A+ Certified*

I have already passed the Core Hardware Portion of the exam and I did it by going to a tech school I will be passing the 2nd half (OS) in the next month and have found the classroom very useful.


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

I am another of those guys. I got an old study exam from a friend and studied it for a week and then knocked the test out.


----------



## Valandil (Dec 6, 2006)

Most employers actually look at experience and college degrees more than they look at certifications. Anyone can get a certification. Just buy a book on it, cram for it for about a week, and go take the test.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Unfortunately that is true, which is why the combination of experience and certification is far more powerful. Certifications will get your foot in the door, experience will allow you to progress in a career.


----------



## nokwazi (Oct 3, 2006)

If you are new in the field then you really need to go to class for this. A+ is the foundation and the real basis in the computing field. you need to understand what's what. 
Anyways good luck as you try your A+..........


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

i must notice that the most friends i have that have the a+ know alot less then me who doesnt have it. i bought a book studied it finished it but got to lazy to take the test and lost interest because i already had my foot in the door without it. its a good place to start off with but college and BS and AS count more then a cert. so if you got an AS in networking ull be much mor excepted then someone who has a certification in network+ of some sort. 

i think certs are addition factors to get you in if you want to prove your good with something specific like cisco or microsoft related stuff.


----------



## Valandil (Dec 6, 2006)

Fr4665 said:


> i must notice that the most friends i have that have the a+ know alot less then me who doesnt have it. i bought a book studied it finished it but got to lazy to take the test and lost interest because i already had my foot in the door without it. its a good place to start off with but college and BS and AS count more then a cert. so if you got an AS in networking ull be much mor excepted then someone who has a certification in network+ of some sort.
> 
> i think certs are addition factors to get you in if you want to prove your good with something specific like cisco or microsoft related stuff.


Certs are just the "icing" on a cake. A Bachelor`s or Associate`s are of much more value than any certification. All a certification means is you can cram and go pass an hour and a half test. When you have your AS or BS though, they know that you went through 2-4 years of schooling to get them.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

BradshawTech said:


> Certs are just the "icing" on a cake. A Bachelor`s or Associate`s are of much more value than any certification. All a certification means is you can cram and go pass an hour and a half test. When you have your AS or BS though, they know that you went through 2-4 years of schooling to get them.


This is very true. I do notice more of the higher level job ads looking for a BS or some form of schooling. However you can't get anything on certs alone and you probably can't get much on schooling alone. Experience alway counts. Don't expect mid to high pay without it. Find something just to get your foot in the door. I.E. Geek Squad, CompUSA, etc..


----------



## ITechnician45 (Nov 21, 2005)

I am going to get my Associate's degree in Computer Repair and Networking.
A+, Net+, and even MCSE are nothing without a 2-4 year education in college or vocational school.


----------



## Dry Crick (Dec 13, 2006)

The A+ wont make you better or smarter, though it may make it easier to get a job in the business. Experience is the best teacher, combined with a little big or reading every day. We have seen lots of technicians in our Shot that were A+ certified and didn't seem to know a thing. We would much rather have somebody who had torn down and repaired 100 computers over a one year or longer time period, and got faster and better as they went. There is nothing as comical as an A+ hotshot that cannot disassemble a HP desktop without breaking the snaps.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

ITechnician45 said:


> I am going to get my Associate's degree in Computer Repair and Networking.
> A+, Net+, and even MCSE are nothing without a 2-4 year education in college or vocational school.


fully agreed im going the same path and then going to another school to get a bachelors


----------

